# Oversized Chuck Talk On The G9729



## LX Kid (Feb 13, 2016)

I bought a 10" Chinese 4-Jaw independent chuck thinking I could use it on my 17x31" Grizzly.  I bought it at a yard sale, new in crate, so I had to make a quick decision and bought cause the price was right.  Once I got home and checked my manual, it does not recommend  using any chucks larger than 6".  I've had time to soak it in and was thinking why wouldn't it be good?  It weights 50 pounds and my spindle bearings are roller type.  The chuck mount is part of the spindle with only three  holes for mounting chucks, back plates, face plates etc.  They use these same type bearings in autos and they support 3000 lb front ends so why couldn't it support 50 lbs?  Crashing the tool post would really be hazardous to the gears as well as maybe starting the chuck spinning.  Does anyone else use a larger than recommended chuck on their lathe?   What ya think?


----------



## stupoty (Feb 13, 2016)

I didn't read the title properly, sorry.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 13, 2016)

Is it a combo machine ? like
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Comb-Lathe-Mill-16-1-2-x-17-/G4015

or a regular lathe?

If it's a combo the 6 inch limit might be correct.

Stuart


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 13, 2016)

stupoty said:


> Is it a combo machine ? like
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Comb-Lathe-Mill-16-1-2-x-17-/G4015
> 
> or a regular lathe?
> ...



It is a 3-in-1 but is a more robust machine.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 13, 2016)

LX Kid said:


> It is a 3-in-1 but is a more robust machine.
> 
> View attachment 122099



I think they boost the height of the lathe to make the milling envelope better.  This might make it a bit more flexible compared to a regular 17" lathe.  The head stock does look quite narrow gaugeing against the chuck pictured but it's always hard to tell from photos.

The grizly site says it has an MT4 spindle bore so the spindle must be fairly sturdy.

Could be an ass covering thing also as it could make it much more top heavy.

Is their a max work piece weight  spec in the manual ?

Stuart


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 13, 2016)

To play it safe I have already ordered a 6" 4-jaw.  I've already got a bundle of money in the lathe cause I bought it at an estate sale and it was missing a lot of the accessories.   Such as face plate, back plate adapter, change gears, follow rest, lead screw crank, tools etc.  Not to mention all the problems that I'm still working out.  " However it is getting better as I have tackling them one at a time."   If I ever buy another lathe it won't be Chinese.  Some of the more expensive Chinese models are probably a lot better than this budget priced 3-in-one.  I do have some wooden floor weight limitations in my little shop.


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 13, 2016)

I'd have to look at the manual again but I don't recall seeing any weight piece specs.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 13, 2016)

LX Kid said:


> To play it safe I have already ordered a 6" 4-jaw.  I've already got a bundle of money in the lathe cause I bought it at an estate sale and it was missing a lot of the accessories.   Such as face plate, back plate adapter, change gears, follow rest, lead screw crank, tools etc.  Not to mention all the problems that I'm still working out.  " However it is getting better as I have tackling them one at a time."   If I ever buy another lathe it won't be Chinese.  Some of the more expensive Chinese models are probably a lot better than this budget priced 3-in-one.  I do have some wooden floor weight limitations in my little shop.



It's always good to get to know your lathe and how to put it together and take it apart etc.  Wooden floors are nice, they bend a little to let you know your using them  (well the old georgian ones do, the ones made out of french war ships less so  )

Stuart


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 14, 2016)

The smaller chuck recommended might be to try and protect the gearing on the lathe. With a larger heavier chuck not only could you be cutting at larger diameters but you would also generate more momentum. Stay small my friend. Jack


----------



## btjd001 (Feb 15, 2016)

coffmajt said:


> The smaller chuck recommended might be to try and protect the gearing on the lathe. With a larger heavier chuck not only could you be cutting at larger diameters but you would also generate more momentum. Stay small my friend. Jack


That sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 15, 2016)

btjd001 said:


> That sounds like good advice to me.



Advice from the experienced is always a good thing!


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 17, 2016)

My new 6" 4-jaw chuck arrived today.  Gonna see if I can find some round stock to make a mounting plate for it.


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 22, 2016)

I can see now why they recommend a max of 6" 4-jaw chuck.  I put on my new 4-jaw, which is quite heavy, and think that the 10" would make the head stock break off and fall on the floor!  LoL  After much making do with what I had to work with I finally got the chuck on the backplate.  Two inches out from the chuck I have a run out of .0005"!


----------

